# Caught 4 more BIG bass, pics and Video



## Mattlures (May 7, 2008)

Ok so I went back back to the lake to see if we could still get on them.
This would be our 3rd trip there. Our first trip was incredible and I will post those pictures some time later. The 2nd trip was when we brought my friends boat with a huge live well made out of one of those giant coolers.
We thought we could get on them and wanted a big “group” picture and our plan actually worked. That’s when we caught the 4 fish in this pic for 40lbs





Well I posted that 2nd report on some other sites and I had some guys doubting my picture because the background is whited out. So I went out again armed with my new camera hoping we could find the big fish again.
I wanted to take some pics and video just to erase all doubts.
It had been a while and the lake level had dropped so I wasnt super confident. We went on foot this time and it took a lot of walking and work until we started getting bit but it paid off. We caught 5 fish total for 40+ lbs. We deliberately made sure that the background was all sky so nobody could complain about the background.
My friend was the hot stick today as he caught a 10, 8, 7, and a little 5lber.
I only caught 1 today but it was a little bigger than his 10 so I cant complain. 
Here is the first pic, our big twins





Here is me holding up the one I caught





Here is my friend holding up the high 8





And here he is again holding up the 7





And finally for all doubters and haters……THE VIDEO
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jI5aDmh70-A


----------



## Derek777 (May 7, 2008)

yeah baby!!!!!
swimbait madness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and as an aside:
i know these fish were caught on swimbaits. what do you think the likelyhood would have been of catching these fish if you were throwing smaller 'finesse' soft plastics like 3-4" finesse worms, 3-4" senkos or tubes?


----------



## phased (May 7, 2008)

GOOD GOSH, Would I ever like to catch a group like that!!!


----------



## slim357 (May 7, 2008)

Damn I hate you, jk just a jealousy thing. I dont get why people wouldnt believe you cuz the background was whited out, nice job keepin the horizon out (for the most part)of the photos I dont think many if any will be able to tell where you are. Ive been hesitant to throw them but after seeing this im tying on my gills and baby bass.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 7, 2008)

Screw those people - you know you caught the bass so you have nothing to prove to anyone!

Nice job and thanks for sharing - that is one great thing about TinBoats - not doubters and no haters

I say you stop posting at those "other" site - invite the good people there to Tin Boats and leave the rest to snipe and flame at each other


----------



## jkbirocz (May 7, 2008)

esquired said:


> I say you stop posting at those "other" site - invite the good people there to Tin Boats and leave the rest to snipe and flame at each other



No Dave, that is your job. 

Those are incredible fish, keep the pictures coming. I would be so happy if I could call a 5 pounder little


----------



## Mattlures (May 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. Derek big fish do get caught on little finess baits but its not often. If you think about how many fish out of 100 are over 8lbs on those types of baits I am sure the number is verry low. If you catch 100 swimbait fish there will definatly be some big fish in there. Also it would be even more rare to catch several big fish in a day using small fish baits. Dont get me wrong I use little drop shot worms sometimes just to catch a bunch of small bass, heck its still fun as long as I am catching a bunch. whats not fun is working hard just to catch a couple small bass. If I am going to do that I might as well just throw the big stuff all day.


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2008)

Even more motivation to stick with throwing your swimbaits. :beer:


----------



## shamoo (May 7, 2008)

The Shamonian is taking a good set of notes, beautiful bag of fish! Dont you just love it when people argue about the weight of your fish, theres an arguement going on right now on another site about a 5 lber, my, my, my. Keep those pictures coming, maybe theres a state record for ya in that lake, Go get it my friend. Did I say :shock:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 7, 2008)

What's the line around the bass in the second picture? Is it a stringer or something? Also, I see there isn't a stinger or whatever hook on the bottom of the Gill in that one picture. Were you working the bait on the bottom, or do you just prefer it without one? I guess if it is a big bass that's going to eat it, it'll eat it up to the top hook.

All caught on your baits again (I'm full of questions)? Great catch just like last time, I wish I could say "a little 5 pounder."


----------



## Mattlures (May 7, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 If you watch the video you will see we caught those fish back to back. I caught mine and I made a quick fishing line stringer. Then as I was getting my camera out my friend hooked up. So we ended up putting them both on the stringer. We took a quick video and some pictures then cut the line and released the fish. They were strong and healthy. 

On the gill in the last picture. Yes there was no treble hook. He had taken it off be cause he kept getting snagged. I always use the stinger unless its too much of a pain from getting hung up.


----------



## little anth (May 7, 2008)

nice job man you are on fire caught in CA im guessing?


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 7, 2008)

Good LORD. Those are some brutes man. Wow...speechless. Good job! 

And if people doubt you, who cares because you know what it is? Its envy and jealousy that they can't get those kind of monsters.


----------



## kentuckybassman (May 8, 2008)

Well................................What can a guy say to pictures like that except congratulations and you made it obvious you definately know what your're doin'!!!! That is awesome!! GOOD JOB =D>


----------



## Zman (May 9, 2008)

:shock: :shock: 

That's just sick man! =D>


----------

